# Any tips/critique?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Well she's obviously got the mental fortitude to get the job done! I'd love to see her have more dressage basics under her belt. That jumping round was a little scary. Gunning it to every fence is just not safe even if she is still young enough to bounce. Dressage would give her a much broader learning experience which she could apply to her jumping instead of just running at the fences.


----------



## Lighthouse (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi MyBoyPuck,
Thanks for your reply. I agree about the jumping round - I felt she could have had more control of the horse. Just some info: It was her first time sitting on that particular animal, she entered the competition and the pony she should have ridden wasn't available when she was called so she borrowed that one from a friend. I don't know if that info adds or subtracts to your opinion of it.
Okay, so dressage, you say, will give her a broader learning experience that she could apply to her jumping. That sounds like good advice and we thank you for that.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My only concern about the jumping is if her instructor is just teaching her to go over fences and not concentrate on flat work. I just noticed you're in Ireland which puts the video into more perspective. I could not ride a beginner horse over there without doing some serious damage to myself. Riders jump big, fast and solid over there. It's very impressive. It's like they teach guts first and refinement of the aids second. I still stand behind my statement that once a rider is past the beginning basics of W/T/C, refinement of the aids needs to start and that comes with dressage or at least dressage in relation to jumping. I do think she's a very good rider.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Remember that in the critique section, you can only post videos for critique that are of yourself, or of someone who has given you permission for such.

has this child given permission for an online critique?


----------



## Lighthouse (Jan 2, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Remember that in the critique section, you can only post videos for critique that are of yourself, or of someone who has given you permission for such.
> 
> has this child given permission for an online critique?


Of course she has, She's the child like. She's the one looking for the tips etc.
Thanks for being on the ball.


----------



## Lighthouse (Jan 2, 2015)

MyBoyPuck said:


> My only concern about the jumping is if her instructor is just teaching her to go over fences and not concentrate on flat work. I just noticed you're in Ireland which puts the video into more perspective. I could not ride a beginner horse over there without doing some serious damage to myself. Riders jump big, fast and solid over there. It's very impressive. It's like they teach guts first and refinement of the aids second. I still stand behind my statement that once a rider is past the beginning basics of W/T/C, refinement of the aids needs to start and that comes with dressage or at least dressage in relation to jumping. I do think she's a very good rider.


I appreciate your concern, but I think the instructors are doing/have done a great job. They cover lots of things, like flatwork, bareback (you can see this in the video), no stirrups etc etc.
Thanks once again for the dressage advice and more importantly thank you for the compliment that she is a very good rider. She's delighted.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

MyBoyPuck said:


> My only concern about the jumping is if her instructor is just teaching her to go over fences and not concentrate on flat work. I just noticed you're in Ireland which puts the video into more perspective. I could not ride a beginner horse over there without doing some serious damage to myself. Riders jump big, fast and solid over there. It's very impressive. It's like they teach guts first and refinement of the aids second. I still stand behind my statement that once a rider is past the beginning basics of W/T/C, refinement of the aids needs to start and that comes with dressage or at least dressage in relation to jumping. I do think she's a very good rider.


Correct. Ireland is not uhhh... known for its dressage. I've seen the faces of some American people when they see the Irish people and horses out hunting. One fellow newly fainted! We tend to close our eyes, kick on and hope for the bloody best! 
Heck, I've only been introduced to dressage in the last two years. Before that all I knew about flatwork was a couple of circles in the paddock, then fly over some jumps at frightening speeds. (Ironically enough, I had my worst fall, breaking my shoulder, and needing surgery AFTER I had finished jumping and started dressage!) 


Anyway, back to the issue at hand... I do agree that she maybe needs some more flatwork, but at the same time, the course was tight, so no wonder she was skittering around corners. Was it against the clock? 
Even two lessons with a good dressage instructor, would do her the world of good. I can't recommend anyone in the Limerick area unfortunately, as I don't know anyone down there. If you lived in Meath I could give you a list! Is she in the pony club?


----------



## Lighthouse (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi CandyCanes,
Thanks for your response. I hope you're all healed and as strong as ever after your surgery resulting from the fall. I gather it was in the last two years from what you wrote about taking up dressage.
Thanks for the entertaining description of our US cousins viewing a local hunt.
So you agree with MyBoyPuck on the dressage lessons. Have you noticed an improvement all round with yourself and your technique after the dressage lessons?
Would just two lessons be enough to see an improvement?
Our problem is not having our own animal, We're trying to conjure up a way of keeping a pony, getting one is not the problem, keeping it tends to require a huge investment in time and money, however we are working on developing some sort of solution for that. Fingers crossed there.
Yes, it was against the clock, funny thing is, she was the leading time when she came off, with almost ten seconds on the eventual winner with just two fences to jump.
It was her first ever competition and again her first time ever sitting on that particular animal. I thought she let the horse run a bit too much, but it's all part of learning.
Okay, it's definitely settled; we'll get some dressage lessons.
When you ask about the pony club - is it this one? Irish Pony Club
No she is not a member, would you recommend joining?
Many thanks for your response.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks... I got the operation in September of this year. All well now! 

Oh absolutely. I have developed a much better "feel" for what my horse is doing underneath me since starting dressage. I also have a much better idea on how to balance the horse, and make the most of his abilities. I know how to keep the horse in work for many more years than if I and he had not turned to dressage. Correct schooling can enhance and elongate a horses work life. A horse schooled well in dressage can compete and work into his late 20's. Dressage schooling will be beneficial for both her and the pony. 

2 lessons would definitely help! Its also worth asking the instructor for some "homework"... As in what to work on at home. 

Yep, that Pony Club. I would advise joining. You can get your dressage lessons with them for cheaper. Membership is €90 a year, and its absolutely amazing. The child will make many many friends in the pony club, and learn a huge amount!


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

My concern with going that fast over jumps is when they get bigger, it's a lot harder for the horse to make it over when they make mistakes - taking off long or short. I would agree that dressage lessons will be beneficial.


----------



## Lighthouse (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Candy Canes and Kylie,
Thanks for your feedback, We couldn't get respond as we were off air for a day or two. We're back now.
So it's sorted. Dressage lessons it is.
There's someone in our area doing Parelli training, is that good or is it just another lesson that costs more than normal?
Thanks


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

IMHO, steer clear of Parelli. It is completely different from Dressage, and is more of a "here is how to be your pony's best friend" than "how to be a good horse person and ride effectively." 

She is a very good little rider! She definitely gets it done, and has the never-back-down attitude that I LOVE to see. Her trainer is lucky, I love teaching kids with her mentality. 
Pony Club is something that I wished I could have gotten into when I was younger - it's not that big in America - so I heavily recommend that. I'm another vote for Dressage as well. 

Getting her a pony would be nice, but it is actually very good that she is riding all sorts of horses right now while she's learning. Having your own pony is very helpful for showing, but being exposed to all sorts of horses will make you an even better rider. It is good that it sounds like she will have the best of both worlds in her career 

You have been wonderful in getting and giving information to the child. She is lucky to have you as well!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Eva has guts & can stick a buck well. She has a nice over all seat.
I liked how even though Dusty was a brat she never got upset or mad at him.


----------



## Lighthouse (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi xJumperx and Natisha,
We have swelled heads from all the compliments - Ha Ha...
Thank you and extra thanks to xJumperx for the supportive advice.


----------



## KezzaOfficial (Jan 8, 2015)

What I noticed is that she does not really sit well to the canter; she just kind of bounces. I do agree that she needs some dressage lessons, but everyone does! Dressage is the basis of everything in riding, and can be beneficial with any discipline you do.

The other thing that I noticed from the video is that she has no jumping position. She stays in the same seat the whole course. When you get to bigger jumps, this is going to be a serious problem. Someone needs to lunge her with no reins over a jump and let her figure out where to situate herself over a fence. (Also, someone needs to teach her proper 2-point, or jumping position.)

This is a good jumping position (this is me on my jumper over a 3'6" fence):










Another thing I noticed is that she's only riding once a week. If she's serious about a career in show jumping, then she needs a lot more time in the saddle. I know you, as mum, might be a little skeptical, but if she really wants to do it then it is very much worth it. I am a 16 year old junior rider in the States, and I am a professional show jumper. I ride six hours every day. It's my life, and it's my whole life. I have no time for anything else, except for school (I have to homeschool, because of my career). Make sure she is serious about it. Have her prove it to you. If she truly is serious, then it is worth it, I promise.


----------



## KezzaOfficial (Jan 8, 2015)

Also, I understand the struggles of the lack of dressage -- I am Scottish and all I want to do is go and yee-haw around a jump course, but I have to keep reminding myself that I will get nowhere without dressage, flatwork, and just plain riding for hours. I work with a lot of NZ Olympic dressage and event riders, they are awesome with technique.


----------



## Lighthouse (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Kezza,
That's great advice.
Well done on your career, PM me your name so we can keep an eye on you in competitions.
When's the next one you're in?


----------

